# Camping Aranjuez near Madrid any info?



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi, we are travelling to Spain in a couple of weeks, ferry from Portsmouth to Bilbao on 3rd December then heading to La Manga...thinking of stopping off at Camping Aranjuez near Madrid for a day or two.
Anyone had experience of this site?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have night stopped there and its good for a day or two. Last I heard it had closed but I think that was for refurbishment but get confirmation that it is in fact open before committing yourself to it.

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

>The Web site<  Seems to indicate it is open. Certainly looks a bit smarter than when I was last there 4 years ago!

peedee


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

peedee said:


> I have night stopped there and its good for a day or two. Last I heard it had closed but I think that was for refurbishment but get confirmation that it is in fact open before committing yourself to it.
> 
> peedee


Hi, it's listed in the Winter Caravan & Camping club magazine as open, but will double check thanks


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

peedee said:


> Last I heard it had closed


It re-opened early last year. We stayed for a night in September 2007; it was pleasant, but some pitches were difficult to access due to trees. The restaurant was very good and inexpensive.

The campsite is within walking distance of the sights in Aranjuez.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

We stayed there in March this year for a couple of days.

Restaurant didn't open until 20:00 if I remember correctly, but was OK with friendly staff.

They had WiFi but the range was very limited.

Agree with the comment regarding the trees

Interesting town though


Andrew


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Not a bad site and the town is certainly worth a visit as it's known as the Spanish Versailles.


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

We stayed there for 5 days last year, a lovely site, we had no problems pitching, some pitches are much easier than others, I have posted details on the campsite reviews.

If you are interested there is a small wild camping spot just before you get to the campsite, room for about 5 vans.

The town is nice and the palace is well worth a visit

Cavaqueen


----------

